# Low priced Skiffs- buying just a hull



## hoser3 (Mar 24, 2008)

Gheenoe LT 25


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

I meant to add- no gheenoe...


----------



## Peter2006 (Jul 23, 2009)

Sea and Sport makes a decent hull
I found a guy in New Jersey that makes a Johnson style hull.. 14ft. His 18 is cool too, would be a compare to a Panga.
http://www.battlewagon18.com/pages/home.html


----------



## jgregory01 (Nov 20, 2009)

Boston Whaler.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Bunch of beer cans on the market in that price range.

And the only 3000 dollar whaler I've seen lately is used.


----------



## Mike_Poczik (Jan 24, 2010)

I believe Stumpknocker would make it in there. And maybe the Flare 1500 that is in the blast from past section http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1267561856 , and yea alot of aluminum hulls, not sure if boggy creek has one that will fit in there or not, might check them as well.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Creek Craft Boats makes a couple of utility skiffs also.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

inshorepowerboats.com


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

RiverHawk


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

> So I know about Carolina Skiff, Ankonas Native and the Lunker/Lagoon posted here 2 weeks ago.
> 
> What other 14 foot or so skiff bare hull can be bought bare for say... under $3,000.


I just bought a CS J14 bare hull, brand new, under $1400


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

Not sure of the prices lately but Aqua Force has a "Fish Hawk" that may fit in, out of Port Orange. Btw seemed a little brutal on the Gheen?


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Jim, can you tell me or PM me where you bought your CS?

PP, didnt intend to be harsh on gheenoe, it just doesnt fit what I do. 

Thanks for the other ideas and I am gonna look at each of them. Keep the ideas coming!!!!!


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Aren't Aqua force and creek craft gone?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.saltermarine.com/CreekCraftBoats.html


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

> I meant to add- no gheenoe...



Eff it, everyone is thinking it...

Low Tide 25.

go for a ride with me, tominorl, or costefishnt, you can do anything in the LT as you can in the afore mentioned boats, and look a lot cooler. plus, we gots our own forum with better people!

Just kidding.......





but seriously!


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

I can only imagine how good the LT25 must be. I owned and loved a Classic Gheenoe with a tiller 15hp. It was a absolutly great boat. But for me, and my kind of fishing, I could not pass up saving $1000 when I bought my CS J14. But hands down the coolness factor goes to the LT.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Don't hesitate to check out Ankona's Native SUV.
It's a great looking skiff, and they build a great product. 
They look great in person too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2010)

> Jim, can you tell me or PM me where you bought your CS?
> 
> PP, didnt intend to be harsh on gheenoe, it just doesnt fit what I do.
> 
> Thanks for the other ideas and I am gonna look at each of them. Keep the ideas coming!!!!!



*What is it that you do?*


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

I love the Native, I think that would be PERFECT. I have a wife and 2 kids and we can, from time ti time, take a trip in the little boat I have now. I primarily fish snook in docklights with this boat and really like the wider aspect of a boat vs gheenoe. 

Gonna save my pennies and watch the SUVs, maybe I'l find a used Ankona in a year. I just wanted to know what else was out there to compare


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

Not to derail or hi-jack this thread, BUT....

I can dig all the people that are Gheenoe fanatics...BUT that doesn't mean that ALL people are Gheenoe fanatics, just because ones _opinion_ is that the Gheenoe is the next best thing since sliced bread, doesn't mean that it actually is.

Contrary to popular opinion, the Gheenoe is not the _Superman_ of boats, actually quite far from it. Where it is a very capable craft, and I give it credit...there are other crafts on the market that are just as good, if not better that are just as reasonably priced, if not better.

Furthermore, I can respect one's opinion that if you ride in a Gheenoe that it is the coolest and you will be cool...but I don't share that opinion. Whereas the Gheenoe is a cool boat, that doesn't mean that it is the _creme de la creme_.

Sorry, rant off. It really just chaps my a$$ when people ask for help on boats, and people start in on their Gheenoe stuff, and then when people disagree with them, or do not share their sentiment they get their feelings hurt, and act offended.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Not to derail or hi-jack this thread, BUT....
> 
> I can dig all the people that are Gheenoe fanatics...BUT that doesn't mean that ALL people are Gheenoe fanatics, just because ones _opinion_ is that the Gheenoe is the next best thing since sliced bread, doesn't mean that it actually is.
> 
> ...



Gheenoers aren't half as bad as the Egret people over on FS Forums. 
But I know what you mean. lol


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

> Not to derail or hi-jack this thread, BUT....
> 
> I can dig all the people that are Gheenoe fanatics...BUT that doesn't mean that ALL people are Gheenoe fanatics, just because ones _opinion_ is that the Gheenoe is the next best thing since sliced bread, doesn't mean that it actually is.
> 
> ...



i hope you were drunk when you said that.

gheenoes can do it all.

























































































































































































































What cant a gheenoe do????? :-X


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> > Not to derail or hi-jack this thread, BUT....
> >
> > I can dig all the people that are Gheenoe fanatics...BUT that doesn't mean that ALL people are Gheenoe fanatics, just because ones _opinion_ is that the Gheenoe is the next best thing since sliced bread, doesn't mean that it actually is.
> >
> ...


I could do all that in an Egret...  ;D

Folks, let's get back to reality for just a moment. We all recognize the passion Gheenoe folks have for their skiffs. Same can be said for most all manufactures. Let's not get into a boat flame war. Offer suggestions and don't get offended is someone disagrees with you. There is a reason Baskin Robins made 31 flavors. 

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

? and what be your tub?Just curious,no flames here.



> Not to derail or hi-jack this thread, BUT....
> 
> I can dig all the people that are Gheenoe fanatics...BUT that doesn't mean that ALL people are Gheenoe fanatics, just because ones _opinion_ is that the Gheenoe is the next best thing since sliced bread, doesn't mean that it actually is.
> 
> ...


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Good Lord, Chasin' Tail, had to pull the trump card. Nice collection of pictures.


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

imac...no flame intended...as I said before, Gheenoe's are great boats...that's a fact...but it is an opinion of whether or not it is the best...The best is what someone prefers or meets their individual needs...what may be the best for one, may not be the other...

Chaising tail...totally agree with you...just saying that not everyone wants a Gheenoe....

Pole Position...fair question...in the stable currently...

*Belonging to me personally:*
-Creek Company personal pontoon (for whitewater river fishing)

-2005 Hyde Pro Series Hi-side Drift boat (for whitewater river fishing)

-80's model 13 ft (wait for it) Gheenoe w/ 3 hp (ponds and small lakes)

-early 60's Mitchell 14' skiff (my father's first boat, tracked it down, bought it back, and refurbing it to a flats boat)

-70's model 16' Alumacraft Canoe (river salvage - refurbing it)

-80's model 16' Indian River Big Chief Canoe (traded a 10' boat for it - already refurbed it)

*that I have access to when I want to:*
-1978 Venture Bass Boat w/ 115hp Johnson (my dad's)

-2002 Hells Bay 18ft Guide (my cousin's)

I didn't take any flames, and certainly wasn't offering any...all I was saying is that not everyone wants a Gheenoe (and yes, I have one in the stable)..I like them, I can just recognize where someone wouldn't...no offense was meant to anyone...


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> imac...no flame intended...as I said before, Gheenoe's are great boats...that's a fact...but it is an opinion of whether or not it is the best...The best is what someone prefer's or meets their individual needs...what may be the best for one, may not be the other...


Sorry if you felt I was replying to you. I wasn't  

Nice collection of rides. 

Cheers!


----------



## Neumie (Jan 13, 2009)

> -early 60's Mitchell 14' skiff (my father's first boat, tracked it down, bought it back, and refurbing it to a flats boat)


Very cool!!


----------



## UmmBubba (Mar 26, 2009)

Wait wait.....He has A$$ Chaps??? That's a different forum dude.


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

> I could do all that in an Egret...   ;D
> 
> Cheers
> Capt. Jan


but have you


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

That was funny!!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I don't hunt... so no I haven't.  But doesn't mean someone out there couldn't.  

I did stay at a Holiday Inn once though... ;D

Unfortunatly these discussions typically breakdown into Ford vs. Chevy etc. style arguements. Thus become useless for the intended party. Stick to the facts, offer suggestions but resist the urge to flame on...

Cheers


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

Jan...agree totally...

I will say this...my wife likes to fish, my two boys like to fish, and God willing this rug rat that is on it's way will like to fish...that's 5 people in one boat...For me, a Gheenoe, ain't going to cut it...so, for me...no, a Gheenoe, can't do it all.

Could a Gheenoe fit all of us? Maybe...but, I couldn't move from one part of the boat to the other with ease, and help my child when I wanted to. That's why I'm looking at a larger flats boat...in the 17-19' range. Possibly/Probably a Carolina Skiff.

BTW...did I mention that I have a Gheenoe?  

I think for the _most_ part, most boats can do what you "need or want" them to do...if they can, then that is the _best_ boat for you.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

You must be a "newleywed " I use my Gheenoe as an "Escape Pod"

5 People on a boat = Pontoon = Minivan 



> Jan...agree totally...
> 
> I will say this...my wife likes to fish, my two boys like to fish, and God willing this rug rat that is on it's way will like to fish...that's 5 people in one boat...For me, a Gheenoe, ain't going to cut it...so, for me...no, a Gheenoe, can't do it all.
> 
> ...


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

> You must be a "newleywed "  I use my Gheenoe as an "Escape Pod"


  How'd you guess? 

I have two step sons (5 and 10)...and although their biological father is a good guy, he doesn't fish or hunt. So, I am kind of making up for lost time(me being a father, and them learning to fish and hunt), so to speak, with them. I'm glad to do it, and I enjoy it. 

As a matter of fact, right now, I'm teaching the oldest one and my wife how to fly cast. Talk about a boat full of line tangles.

As far as the "escape pod"...that is what I'm refurbing the 14' Mitchell for...two person limit on that boat


----------

